# just a rant about laws



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

my boruther was convicted of a feloney and did not invlolve any volince at all or wepons in any way at all ......so he could not hunt at all becouse he was on probation so he said o well i will be able to when i get off and still came wiht hunting just becouse of his love of watching the birds fly and come in and calling them and would just watch .......in my mind that shows the true sports man that he is and he loved ever minet of it and well now it is 6 years after he was convicted and he is off probai9ton and he went to see a lowery and he looked into it and found out that he can never shoot a gun for the rest of his life ......i dont know .....i just needed to let off some steam about this so i thoght this would be a good place


----------



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

i know he broke the law but i thought this world is about sceond chances and he never did any thing wiht a wepon or hurting any one so idk ....it just shows how one thing can change your life .......i have a buddy that might not ever hunt becouse he just got is 3rd dui it has been over 9 years


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Appropriate username.. :roll:

So was it drugs, theft, arson??? :eyeroll:

Maybe he should have thought about that before commiting the crime.

What should we do make the punishment even easier of convicted felons, because your brother is such a sportsman because he likes to "watch birds" :eyeroll:

Stay in school, And you might want to put in a little more time in English class..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> i have a buddy that might not ever hunt becouse he just got is 3rd dui it has been over 9 years


WOW... Are you serious??
I think not being able to hunt is a light sentence..He could have killed someone, or himself.. :eyeroll:


----------



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

im not trying to say we should make it easier i am a big backer of stoping duis i had a friend killed by one ........ :-? ....... i dont know what im trying to say other then I think he should be able to hunt agin some day idk ..........its hard to explain [/b]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

7outof10 said:


> im not trying to say we should make it easier i am a big backer of stoping duis i had a friend killed by one ........ :-? ....... i dont know what im trying to say other then I think he should be able to hunt agin some day idk ..........its hard to explain [/b]


Sorry I do not think you will get any sympathy form any one on this site. You say it's hard to explain? Try exlplaining to some one why their child, father, mother, brother... will not be coming home tonight because some one who just had their 3rd DUI ran into them and killed them.

:eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As the saying goes, don't do the crime if you can't do the time.

No sympathy here, sorry.

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think what he is trying to say is since the crime didn't not involve a weapon, it should fall in a different class.

I am not giving any sensitivity to you, but like other people have said you won't get it, but I do think that it is a kind of weird law. But its there for a reason.

Well it looks like he can get a video camera and shoot the birds with that. if I am right I think he can hunt with a bow.


----------



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

bow hunt for geese i dont think he has ever thought about that ........i know he use to bow hunt for deer .......but boy .....you have have to let them land then try to hit them on the ground lol .....i spose its possable i tell him to look in to it to see if it is lagle here in mn... ....i know there are other states he can mussle load but no here in mn


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Muzzle loading shot gun. Sorry no simpathy here, but that is an option. Or a camera...


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

i dont want to be rude man, but can you invest in a spellchecker? look what you did..

first post

boruther
feloney
invlolve
volince
wepons
becouse
wiht
becouse
minet
probaigton
lowery
thoght

second post

sceond
wiht
becouse

he shouldnt be able to hunt at all for at least 5 years. anybody who hasnt learned the first time about drunk driving has a problem. has he been to rehab? after 3 he needs a lot. so enjoy hunting by yourself and i will sleep good tonight knowing that one less drunk is out with a gun.


----------



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol i dint know i made that many spelling mistakes i dint bother reading it before i posted it and to answer your ? my computer is crappy it dose not have spell check and thats why i don't use the sn worlds best speller........ but i don't really care how many spelling mistakes i make ..........i would rather have 4 boxes of Dakota decoys then a new computer....so that is what i did about 4 days ago


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I didn't know Apple II e's could connect to the internet. LOL. Those are about the last computers that didn't have spell check on their word processing. All kidding aside...

Generally, crimes with punishments that restrict the use of firearms are crimes that require some sort of wrongful intent (ie: your brother knew what he was doing was wrong) or in limited circumstances, require gross neglect or disregard for others (ie: your brother SHOULD have known what he was doing was wrong). So you can see the lack of sympathy from the above posts to your brother's situation.

You're lucky, your brother and your friend are teaching you hard lessons you now won't have to learn yourself. You're at or coming up on an age where you will be presented with difficult choices, so think about this:

Everytime you've had "just a couple" and you get behind the wheel, or a buddy says "let's go into that person's house" or someone passes you a joint, reach into your wallet, and pull out the little card you are going to make for yourself after this post and read it: "Will what I do next possibly prevent me from hunting for a year, or the rest of my life?"

Hunting should be the least of your concerns in those situations, but is an excellent place to start, because if you can prevent your firearm rights from being taken away, you can also preserve your freedom, your life, and possibly the lives of others.

From a guy who's seen a lot of this stuff, and is not perfect by any means, I hope your future is bright and filled with many positive experiences in the outdoors and with your family and friends!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

7outof10 said:


> lol i dint know i made that many spelling mistakes i dint bother reading it before i posted it and to answer your ? my computer is crappy it dose not have spell check and thats why i don't use the sn worlds best speller........ but i don't really care how many spelling mistakes i make ..........i would rather have 4 boxes of Dakota decoys then a new computer....so that is what i did about 4 days ago


I would be willing to bet you would have a tough time in the 2nd grade. It's tough to analyze what you are trying to say. What was your brother's offense?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Speling ise hiss besst subgect


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Speling ise hiss besst subgect


Why don't you people knock it off. You don't know what his problem is. It could just as easily be something not even connected with education.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was going to ignore this post, but felt compelled to complement three people. I must second the post by hunting1. I must also say that njsimonsons's was very good, take it to heart and your life will be much better for it. Lastly I must also agree with cwoparson. We don't know the struggles of others and I would hate to see someone with dyslexia or a comparable problem face public criticism. I was thinking the same thing as most of you until cwoparsons post so this isn't a holier than thou comment.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

The way I looked at it is he is young. And I know how the technological day in age of texting and instant messaging is throwing off grammar. It just makes it hard to read. I guess we can sit back and let this kind of grammar shift slowly take it's place. I suppose we will all get used to it very quickly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sierra03, I do see your point too. If people are capable they should do a good enough job so we can at least understand them. I never know which way to go on these things. I guess I didn't want to think things were getting that bad without a problem of some kind.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Had I of thought he was some kid still in school I probable wouldn't have said anything but in other threads he mentions his truck, a road trip, pulling a trailer, selling decoys and a few other things that makes me think that is not the case. Dyslexia, if that is the problem affects not just reading as some think but spelling also. If it seemed I was jumping on anyone in particular I apologize. I just figured there might be something else we all should consider before making fun of someone.

I agree about using text messaging formats in these threads or hatchet jobs on grammar. Take the use of noone which see often used. Now is it really that hard to hit the space bar one time to say no one? Anyway, I'm off topic so I'll bow out of this one.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Back on Topic. This is what people who commit crimes don't think of or care about at the time. The Second Amendment gives us the "Right" to keep and bear arms. A Right! By giving being convicted of a felony you give up this right. You also give up your right to vote. As for a felony DUI conviction. You should give up your right to keep a Driver's License. My nephew, Nicholas, was killed by a drunk driver, with a suspended license, when his vehicle crossed a center lane and hit my sister-in-law's car head on. The day of his wake was his 6th birthday. His 3 year old cousin, Gabby, died 2 weeks later. DUI will get no sympathy with me. Hey if I go out and point a gun at someone and pull the trigger, but miss, I'm still guilty of a serious crime. That is how I feel about a person who climbs behind the wheel drunk.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Reading all of 7outof10's posts, I'm still lost.........and I have an english degree. The bottom line for me is this.......a few in our sport give many a bad name...........I don't think it ever stated the crime(s) committed, but laws are spelled out pretty clearly. I know they can be confusing, but that's never an excuse. I'm glad he likes bird watching........


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

In all honesty the no gun ownership if convicted of a felony has some serious flaws. If someone is convicted of tax evasion should they lose gun ownership? I don't think so. How about committing fraud? Again I don't think so. Certainly I agree the law should apply to someone that commits a violent crime such as robbery, spouse abuse or voluntary manslaughter and all the above should carry punishment. But as is the law has to broad of a stroke and since gun ownership is a right and not a privilege, we should be careful how we apply it. 7outof10 did not specify what his brother was convicted of so without that information I'll hold my personal judgement as to whether I think it was fair or not.

Here is a story that happened to me one time. While Pheasant hunting in a field in California I was walking back to my truck which I had parked on the shoulder of the road. While approaching my truck a Highway patrol passed by, swung around and came back to check me out. My shotgun was unloaded and I was carrying it over my shoulder. The Patrolman asked me what I was doing and I explained I had permission to hunt the field I just came out of. He looked at my shotgun and asked me if I had any other guns in the truck at which time i said yes there was a 22 rifle behind the seat and a loaded handgun on the seat. At that time it was legal to carry a loaded handgun if it was plainly visible. The patrolman asked could he search my truck and I gave him permission. He first checked both guns and then rummaged around for a few minutes. Finally he reached under the seat on the drivers side and pulled out a belt, handcuffs, and a night stick. Immediately he jumped back and asked what is this. I explained to him that was my personal gear for a part time security job I had. He then turned me around, handcuffed me and put me in the back seat of his squad car, placed all three guns on the hood of his vehicle and called in the serial numbers to see if they were stolen.

So what was the crime I had committed. The guns were not a issue, even the loaded one. All were legal but carrying the night stick in your personal vehicle was a felony in California which I was not aware of. Of course the gun serial numbers checked out alright. The patrolman got me out of his squad car, uncuffed me, put the guns on the tailgate of my truck, looked me in the eye and told me to get out of his county immediately. I was in my truck and slinging gravel before he pulled away.

Bottom line is, that is how close I became to being a convicted felon in the state of California, never being allowed to own a gun again and all over a stupid law that someone decided should have felony status.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

That baffles me. A nightstick is a felony, while a loaded handgun on the seat is commonplace and legal? You must wonder about California at times.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The gun was legal at that time, early 80's. That is no longer the case now. Gun and ammo have to be separated and locked when transporting now.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I love Kalifornia! frickin whack jobs.

As far as the original post goes, I'll bite my tongue. :gag:


----------

